# Request For Help Locating Scholarly Resources (Recent)



## Maestroh (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello.

I'm interning for Dan Wallace this year, and I have the plum task of locating scholarly reference materials written in favor of the Majority Text or Textus Receptus positions. Sounds easy, right? But there are a few caveats.

1) The article must have been written AFTER 1994 - NO EXCEPTIONS!!

2) The article must be SCHOLARLY in content. Maurice Robinson, Ted Letis, Jakob Van Bruggen, Wisselink, Borland. - and perhaps a few others - qualify. The KJV Only position does NOT qualify, so no articles by Ruckman, Gipp, Waite, et al. (Do not reference E.F. Hills because he pre-dates 1994).

3) The article must be written as sympathetic to or IN FAVOR OF the MT or TR positions.

I have located several articles through NT Abstracts and the online TC journal. These include several articles by Robinson in "Faith and Mission" as well as the articles by Borland (and others) at the Master Seminary Journal.

I will not check in here. However, if you are aware of any that present a PRO-MT or PRO-TR perspective please email them to me at:

[email protected]

Thank you in advance for your time and efforts.

(Note: I found 17 on my own before asking your help, so please do not think I'm simply asking you to do my work for me. I just thought those interested in TC here might be aware of some. Oh - and other languages is cool, too).

Bill


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 28, 2010)

Look at Jerusalem Blade posts. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/jerusalem-blades-posts-partial-compilation-48676/

P.S. You can contact Steve for a better updated list maybe.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a Letis article...
http://www.holywordcafe.com/bible/resources/letis_KJBible.pdf

Here's Wilbur Pickering's work...which may not be exactly what you're looking for, but it could be of help...
The Identity of the New Testament Text -- Wilbur N. Pickering


----------



## tleaf (Aug 1, 2010)

Check the articles in "Banner of Truth" website, also the Trinitarian Bible Society website.


----------

